# Snap swivels (or plain snaps) which ones?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a couple of packets of snap swivels last week so I can easily change lures. I've never been a big fan of these things but, since my fishing trips are very short, I tend to change lure types to try and get a bite.

I bought Tsunami ones in approx 50lb and 70lb even though I only use 25lb line and 50lb leader. The reason for such big sizes of snap swivels is so I can pass the snap through the eye of the lure. I've found that the "hook" part on the end of the 50lb is too tight to fit through the eye of the lure and after forcing it open, and then closed again a few times, it fractured and broke off. The 70lb ones are getting a bit heavy. Probably if I just used 25lb ones the whole hook would fit through the eye and it wouldn't be a problem, other than being very fiddly to perform the operation without needlenose pliers.

So, what types of attachment gadgets do others use to quickly change lures?


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

Do yourself a favour mate.

Go and get a packet of Decoy Round Snaps in size 0 OR 00 (if using smaller bream sized lures) and you wont look back.
They are amazing.

Never use a snap swivel for lures unless its a Trout Spinner!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Never use a swivel with a bibbed lure. I use the round Snapps to, usually with a Bimini twist on the heavier traces. Probable better to use a loop knot on very small Bream type lures.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Most of the lures I use are big but the big snap swivels can still weigh the front down a bit or cause the leader to tangle on the front treble easier.

I'll keep an eye out for the round ones mentioned here and see how easy they are to use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I use Decoy Egg snaps in the 3 or 4 size. Good quality, lightweight, strong snaps.

http://www.getprice.com.au/Decoy-Egg-Sn ... 906400.htm an example of the ones i use. I usually buy them at BCF.


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Never use a swivel with a bibbed lure. I use the round Snapps to, usually with a Bimini twist on the heavier traces. Probable better to use a loop knot on very small Bream type lures.


I know a fair few tournament bream anglers who use them all the time.. definitely no issue in using them such is their small size. IMO much better alternative then a loop knot. Also fine for switching to plastics.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used a few different types of snap swivels some good and some bad. For larger lures and heavier line (20-50lb) I always use a snap swivel. A snap swivel will save time changing lures as well as minimise line twist from dodgy lures etc.

I have found some snap swivels get brittle and break after a few uses however these ones are the short ones that have to be bent open to get a lure in. The better ones (will have to confirm which brand when I get home) are longer in length, a bit more springy and don't need to be bent open to get a lure in. To get the latch of the snap swivel through some lures I have to open up the latch a tiny bit.

I have only ever had one snap open and luckily the lure snagged the rubber part of my paddle on its way overboard, so my paddle caught its first Mackerel that day.

For smaller bream and flathead lures I also use a swivel and snap. The swivel is the smallest black swivel I could find and I'm not exactly sure of the snap but it is small, quite fine and easy to use (even for those of us with fat fingers). The snaps I robbed from a free packet of Rileys vibes I was sent when I bought some tackle online. I got numerous packets but the snaps were different to the rest, smaller but easier to open and close. I'll snap a photo and post it up when I get home.

I tie all topwater lures on using a loop knot. When fishing with my reel spooled with 4lb Vanish fluorocarbon I also tie all lures straight on using a loop knot no leader. I was tying all lures on for a while there but found I was going through leaders pretty quick and wasting valuable time on the water retying knots.

Will post an update when I get home with pictures and more details.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The feedback is all good although the finesse side of things probably isn't an issue for my application, not targetting bream with the gear I'm asking about.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I never used to worry about clips before but have dispensed with the swivel between the braid mainline and the fluro leader. Loop knots are a piece of piss to tie on the water but I'm finding that I'm wanting to change lures so often that my leader is getting too short too quick. I don't usually carry spare leader and couldn't be bothered trying to tie a new one on either.

.....catching fish often though makes all of the above superfluous as the leader gets abraded and needs to be changed/shortened anyway.

Thanks for your comments guys, there are some snaps mentioned here that I've never tried.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

I put a split ring on all my lures, that way no matter what size lure/clip they always fit.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I use Hawaiian snaps for my lures as a rule. On ultralights I use Decoy micro snaps. Anything over 8lb line tho gets a hawaiian snap.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

gonetroppo said:


> I put a split ring on all my lures, that way no matter what size lure/clip they always fit.


I like!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

mangajack said:


> I use Hawaiian snaps for my lures as a rule. On ultralights I use Decoy micro snaps. Anything over 8lb line tho gets a hawaiian snap.


I'll have to check them out also.


----------



## Mickpaps (Feb 28, 2011)

kraley said:


> Mickpaps said:
> 
> 
> > ArWeTherYet said:
> ...


The advantage is for one it only takes a split second to open a clip and change a lure rather then tieing a knot- im sure your great at tieing loop knots but they will always take longer.
Not to mention you dont chew through your leader in half a session if you change lures half as often as i do on most occasions.

If i was fishing a tournament I'd probably go the loop knot too, but thats just because you cant leave any percentile to chance.. just like using 2lb leader when you normally would run 4lb. Anything to give you an edge.

But when social fishing the clips are a god send. Snap swivels are shite and not for hard bodies.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Been a while since this topic was visited buy just wondering if anybody knows what these snaps are as I can't seem to find anything the same and as small as this anywhere. The swivels are from SureCatch Size 12 Rolling Hooked Snaps but prefer the snaps shown over the ones that come standard because they are alot thinner. Hoping to get my hands on some more of these snaps if anyone can help?


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Barrabundy, I use just a snap for all my barra fishing. It looks exactly like your first picture without the swivel part. The only time I use a snap swivel is when I'm using a spinnerbait when targeting smaller fish like bass/sooties otherwise it's not necessary with hard body and soft plastics. Most lures should swim straight and if not then I re-tune them. I don't get any line twist although I use a baitcaster for all my lure fishing. I've only ever had one snap open up on me and that was on a longtail tuna but I think that was more my fault as I was applying heaps of pressure on the fish and something had to give.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

interesting topic... I have been told I would never catch fish if I used snap swivels by a few different folk, including some of the high profile fishing dudes. I am quite willing to believe that there may be some correlation between the use of snaps , loop knots and strikes but when all is said and done I used the snap swivels for the ease of changing lures and jig heads and I rarely go out without catching my target species often in good numbers. The one thing I really want atm is a trophy snapper from the yak but that has eluded me. I have hooked up but have failed to land the beast. I tend to use small snap swivels sometimes rated for less that the line I am using but have not had a problem with the snaps popping open. I tend to lose gear over the reefs but not in the esturies. Every time I determine that I really must start to use loop knots I can't get away from how easy the snaps are to tie on that I still catch good fish...

one day I'll learn to behave

cheers

John


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Eggs snaps
Many brands etc

Simply awesome


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Egg snaps "draw" the lure through the water straight. Self aligns both lure and leader. The design is a symmetric


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Bundy Boy

Were you after the snaps alone, or with swivels attached.

Here's a few snaps that I used to use from the local shops, but sadly they now only get the larger sizes in and have gone to new styles.

The HAWK brand appears to be currently available from MO Tackle, and appear to look similar to your photo.

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1637

Regards

Robin


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been watching this thread as I started using egg snaps a few months back (very similar to those just posted above). On the weekend I landed a 58cm GT only to find that the clip was undone when I got the fish onboard. I was very lucky to land it but foolishly continued to use the same clip throught the day and on my last cast of the day (right before I reached my launch site) I cast my soft plastic which came unclipped and soared off into the distance.

After this I will be practicing the rapalla knot again and ditching the clips.

Dan


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Wise words Dan, I too have nearly lost a lure, or two, due to the same problem with the snap opening.

I stopped using certain snaps for this particular reason, and have stuck to the patterns that I have shown earlier as they haven't failed to date.

I honestly prefer tying loop knots, and do in most places, but when things are dead and lure colour changes are a must, I then put on a clip to prevent having to do a leader change on a regular basis.

As for blades, snaps are useful to prevent leader damage from the blade's body itself, and also used to quickly change the swimming action of the blade by clipping into the different holes located on the blade's back.

But as mentioned earlier by other members, some lures actions are totally destroyed by utilising a snap clip so if you can get away with it, stick to a basic loop knot without a snap.

Robin


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Mzuri said:


> As for blades, snaps are useful to prevent leader damage from the blade's body itself, and also used to quickly change the swimming action of the blade by clipping into the different holes located on the blade's back.


Very true, if only I hadn't lost my last blade trolling over a reef 
I think I just need to inspect them regularly when ever I have to use them to make sure they are not damaged in any way.

Dan


----------

